# Katmai National PArk Advice



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for some advice on visiting this park.

- When is the best time of the year to view the bears?
- What is the way to get there?
- Are there photo expeditions/tours or can this be a family vacation?
- How many days is sufficient?
- Besides bear photography what else is there of interest?
Any help is appreciated.
Ray


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2015)

Start Here

http://www.nps.gov/katm/index.htm

You can watch bearcams live online as well. Here is one.

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

The best times are given on the various sites, but spring - July sounds best.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 19, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for some advice on visiting this park.
> 
> - When is the best time of the year to view the bears?
> ...


Spring salmon run is the best time to be there. Then, the Bears are well fed and don't have much interest in the people. I would not take children. You share the park with the Bears, and they always have first claim. Fishing and photography are the main interest. When I was there with a group, float plane was the only practical way to get in. Campsites and cabins available on a first come basis. You can make reservations. Photography is great. See the brown bear photos from Katmai in the Bears gallery on my web site. 
Http:/www.ronbrunsvold.com


----------



## triggermike (Oct 19, 2015)

Bring mosquito repellent!

Most excursions to Katmai are day trips by float plane, though there are cabins and camping is allowed. Check National Park link Mt. Spokane posted for other places to see other than the Brooks Falls area (though Brooks Falls is really where you want to go.)

I went in July and there were plenty bears. If you take a float plane trip there, get the earliest one in the day you can as the viewing platform fills up and people are revolved in/out every half hour or so. I got there early and was able to stay for more than an hour at first.

Here's a pic at Brooks Falls:


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Start Here
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/katm/index.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Great Pictures! What is the lens thats best suited?


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

triggermike said:


> Bring mosquito repellent!
> 
> Most excursions to Katmai are day trips by float plane, though there are cabins and camping is allowed. Check National Park link Mt. Spokane posted for other places to see other than the Brooks Falls area (though Brooks Falls is really where you want to go.)
> 
> ...


Triggermike,
This was the image that amazed me so much that I started looking online. I may have sent you a PM or email but don't remember. What a shot! Truly awesome. What lens did you use? My longest currently is the 70-200 F2.8L II and a 2X III extender but am happy to rent as necessary. I am guessing there will be a load limit on these float planes? Where do these planes take off from? Thx
Ray


----------



## triggermike (Oct 19, 2015)

This image was taken quite a few years ago with a Canon 10D and the 70-300 IS (non-L)!

At the falls you have several different opportunities:
1- Bears at the falls fishing. You are on a wood platform at the edge of the river quite close to the bears. Depending where they are on the falls, you'll be within 30 feet or so. The most dominant bears seem to grab two of the best spots which are fairly close to you. You'll want zoom capability for the varying distances - a 70-200 and a 100-400 or TC's with the 70-200 will work.
2- Bears fishing below the falls. This is where most of the bears are because the dominant bears force the rest off the falls. Plenty of shots to be taken of bears swimming and catching/eating salmon by hand. You'll need the longer zoom for these.
There is also opportunities to get bears fighting one another for positioning on the falls.

At the end of the river, close to the lake where your plan lands, there is an elevated platform/small tower (it is also a sanctuary for you if bears get too close.) From there you see more swimming/fishing bears as well as females with their cubs. You'll need your longer reach here as well.

Don't forget the mosquito repellent - I live in So. Florida and have been in the Keys and the Everglades and I believe the Alaskan mosquitos top them! They are only a problem when you're in the woods - not so when you're out in the open.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

triggermike said:


> This image was taken quite a few years ago with a Canon 10D and the 70-300 IS (non-L)!
> 
> At the falls you have several different opportunities:
> 1- Bears at the falls fishing. You are on a wood platform at the edge of the river quite close to the bears. Depending where they are on the falls, you'll be within 30 feet or so. The most dominant bears seem to grab two of the best spots which are fairly close to you. You'll want zoom capability for the varying distances - a 70-200 and a 100-400 or TC's with the 70-200 will work.
> ...


It really helps, Thx.
From your description it seems that if I am able to come early morning then perhaps a full day is sufficient at that time of the year?


----------



## triggermike (Oct 19, 2015)

That's what I did and it was great.

When you land you are required to gather at a park office and watch a video and hear a ranger speak about safe ways to interact with bears.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

triggermike said:


> That's what I did and it was great.
> 
> When you land you are required to gather at a park office and watch a video and hear a ranger speak about safe ways to interact with bears.



From Anchorage?


----------



## triggermike (Oct 19, 2015)

BTW, we flew out of Homer. Along the way they flew us around Augustine Island which was a smoldering volcano at that time (don't know its current status.)


----------



## triggermike (Oct 19, 2015)

We were already on the Kenai Peninsula doing other things so Homer was the best place for us to go from.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 20, 2015)

ray5 said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...



I had a 300mm and a 600mm at the time (20 yrs ago). With 1.4 extender, that covered it pretty we'll. If I went back, probably would take the 100-400 II + 1.4x. Maybe a longer lens if I was up for lugging it around.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been scanning the live cams and they are still feeding on those salmon and plenty of bear there even now! That's good as I'd like to avoid the summer crush to at least have time to compose and take time to shoot unless you guys feels there is compelling reason to go there during the peak summer months?


----------



## AKChui (Oct 27, 2015)

For those who have the thought of visiting during the late fall (like now), keep in mind that access is only by chartered float plane, and they won't land in freezing temperatures (freezing spray on the fuselage and floats). If you are camping, you could spend days waiting to be picked up...


----------



## ray5 (Oct 27, 2015)

AKChui said:


> For those who have the thought of visiting during the late fall (like now), keep in mind that access is only by chartered float plane, and they won't land in freezing temperatures (freezing spray on the fuselage and floats). If you are camping, you could spend days waiting to be picked up...



I haven't looked into this in detail but what are the other ways to get there, anytime? I thought float planes were the only way.
Also, what other time outside the usual summer months would you recommend?


----------



## AKChui (Oct 27, 2015)

Access only by floatplane, and in the off season there wouldn't be a chance of sharing the charter. My experience is back in the stone ages (before a ranger behind every bush and a 60 minute limit on the viewing platform), but I definitely preferred late Sept and early Oct. I speak from experience when I say the floatplane won't land in freezing temps! And be prepared for the plane to land early because of a freezing forecast.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 27, 2015)

AKChui said:


> Access only by floatplane, and in the off season there wouldn't be a chance of sharing the charter. My experience is back in the stone ages (before a ranger behind every bush and a 60 minute limit on the viewing platform), but I definitely preferred late Sept and early Oct. I speak from experience when I say the floatplane won't land in freezing temps! And be prepared for the plane to land early because of a freezing forecast.


Ok, Thanks


----------

